# psst Girls ...



## Crickett (Oct 28, 2011)

... this is how it's done! :biggrin:


----------



## beachlover (Oct 28, 2011)

When I was in my twenties living in Texas, the joke was ( disclaimer: it's only a joke, no offense intended. My mother would bite at this no matter how many times I told it to her) How many men does it take to mop a floor? None, it's a woman's job. I see things are done differently in Canada.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 29, 2011)

PETE!!!


----------



## Curly (Oct 29, 2011)

Well it is either this or walk through hair spray fallout all the time!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner because I can't reach my desktop!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 29, 2011)

And just yesterday I said how smart he was. Pete your membership in the stud club may be in jeopardy.


----------



## Curly (Oct 29, 2011)

There is a club? I was a member? Real studs don't care what lesser men think.......just what the ladies think of them.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner because I can't reach my desktop!


----------



## Woodlvr (Oct 29, 2011)

:crying::biggrin:


----------



## Crickett (Oct 29, 2011)

Curly said:


> There is a club? I was a member? Real studs don't care what lesser men think.......just what the ladies think of them.



And you just keep telling yourself that.  I think the kitchen needs cleaning.


----------



## Bellsy (Oct 29, 2011)

Speechless............!


----------



## terryf (Oct 29, 2011)

This is a prime example of emotional abuse that we men have to put up with daily..........and it borders on domestic violence!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

We should start a club; MAC comes to mind - MEN AGAINST CLEANING!!!

















right, now I'm off to wash the dishes and take out the garbage :redface:


----------



## butchf18a (Oct 29, 2011)

Tried being helpful one time and cleaned the bathrooms. Wife redid them on Saturday (following day), said they weren't done the way she liked them. No problem, I don't do them anymore.


----------



## traderdon55 (Oct 29, 2011)

Looks like he failed to get the memo that cleaning is woman's work. Myself I don't know how to operate that complicated machinery. The closest I can get is operating a shop broom every few months when the shavings get so thick that I have trouble walking though them to get to the lathe.


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 29, 2011)

*Cute Picture*

That's a cute picture.... but what's he doing with that stick?


----------



## mredburn (Oct 29, 2011)

Mopping? I thought he was using a floor scraper.:biggrin: Now a floor scraper is a MAN's way of cleaning the floor. That or a large horsepower tool for such things. I bet he cleans the toilet with a dewalt 1/2 drill and a cylinder hone.:biggrin:

Sincerly Tim the Toolman Taylor


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Oct 29, 2011)

Like me, HENPECKED


----------



## Bellsy (Oct 29, 2011)

Nope.............still speechless.


----------



## robersonjr (Oct 29, 2011)

Don't know about you guys but I am the Boss in my house......................my wife says I can say that any time I wish.


----------



## Gofer (Oct 29, 2011)

Pete,

I feel your pain ... but letting her get photo evidence is just wrong.  (no photos here : ) )

Marla try and be a little nicer to Pete, he enables all your creative endeavors ; )  Maybe another challenge for you would take up some more of your spare time???

Bruce


----------



## Crickett (Oct 29, 2011)

Gofer said:
			
		

> Pete,
> 
> I feel your pain ... but letting her get photo evidence is just wrong.  (no photos here : ) )
> 
> ...



Spare time? What's that? I was working at the dining room table at the time and seized the opportunity! )

Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## Curly (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey boys have you noticed none of the other forum ladies have posted anything in this thread? Guess they must be too busy cleaning. 

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner because I can't reach my desktop!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Oct 29, 2011)

I just peed in my pants a little


----------



## Curly (Oct 29, 2011)

NewLondon88 said:
			
		

> I just peed in my pants a little



Good thing you wear adult diapers eh? 

The indentured one

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner because I can't reach my desktop!


----------



## RHossack (Oct 29, 2011)

Crickett said:


> ... this is how it's done! :biggrin:


Tell the truth ... he's mopping up the PR you spilled all over yourself and the floor


----------



## renowb (Oct 29, 2011)

I did this daily when I was in the army! Then the guys coming in from the field that were out all night tromped in with muddy boots, etc! We had to do it all over again!


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 29, 2011)

renowb said:
			
		

> I did this daily when I was in the army! Then the guys coming in from the field that were out all night tromped in with muddy boots, etc! We had to do it all over again!



ah! those were the days, cleaning the barracks, dont miss that.

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## edicehouse (Oct 29, 2011)

What is that in his hand?


----------



## jasontg99 (Oct 29, 2011)

So God and Adam were walking through the Garden of Eden and Adam turned to God and said "God, I would love to have a perfect mate. Someone who will always love me and do whatever I say." God said OK, I can do that, but it will cost you an arm and a leg. Adam thought about it for a second and said "Well, what do I get for a rib?" 

:biggrin::wink:

I sure hope my wife does not see this!  :beat-up:


----------



## Rick P (Oct 29, 2011)

Well I do all the cooking, the majority of the cleaning, Tracy does the laundry as I cant seem to get it right.............I also hunt 1000 pound plus bears with two sticks and a string!  


I have never let the fear of being called a sissy get in my way of doing anything! I dont think it's Pete or myself who needs to worry about his man card............


----------



## arioux (Oct 29, 2011)

Amazing what can be done with photoshop !!


----------



## ZanderPommo (Oct 29, 2011)

Curly said:


> Hey boys have you noticed none of the other forum ladies have posted anything in this thread? Guess they must be too busy cleaning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner because I can't reach my desktop!




OWNED


----------



## renowb (Oct 29, 2011)

jasontg99 said:


> So God and Adam were walking through the Garden of Eden and Adam turned to God and said "God, I would love to have a perfect mate. Someone who will always love me and do whatever I say." God said OK, I can do that, but it will cost you an arm and a leg. Adam thought about it for a second and said "Well, what do I get for a rib?"
> 
> :biggrin::wink:
> 
> I sure hope my wife does not see this! :beat-up:


 
Yes and then God made woman from Adam's rib, but...a dog grabbed the rib and ran away....and woman's been p**sed off ever since!


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Oct 29, 2011)

I think he's curling and just got mixed up as to where the rink is.


----------



## edicehouse (Oct 29, 2011)

I figured out what he is actually doing....  He is seeing how many pens he can get out of that stick!


----------



## papaturner (Oct 29, 2011)

It`s my understanding that there are two kinds of husbands..........................................................henpecked and liars.


----------



## Curly (Oct 29, 2011)

papaturner said:


> It`s my understanding that there are two kinds of husbands..........................................................henpecked and liars.



Guess it is a good thing we aren't married then! :tongue:


----------



## Bellsy (Oct 29, 2011)

Yep......still speechless.


----------



## Jester777 (Oct 30, 2011)

Now that's a real man!


----------



## jaywood1207 (Oct 30, 2011)

Curly said:


> Well it is either this or walk through hair spray fallout all the time!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner because I can't reach my desktop!



Obviously that isn't from you.  :biggrin:


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 30, 2011)

It takes years to get them to actually clean up after themselves... Hair spray fallout, plugged drains from hair and soap scum.... We do this for them to keep peace and happiness and they turn around and take pictures trying to humiliate us.  Where is the justice?  You are a very patient and strong minded soul Pete...

Marla, grow up and try to be a little nicer to your support staff.

Oh yeah, and get me another beer while you're up...hehe.


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 30, 2011)

Sheesh !!!!


----------



## Rojo22 (Oct 31, 2011)

That thing in his hand has caused all of his hair to fall out....HMMMM....


----------

